

Fort 5.5 - nvr82

I'm proud to announce Fort 5.5 release.<p>-Directory encryption support.<p>-Windows 8 is now officially supported and Fort is 100%  compatible with it.<p>-Vault no longer displays files that do not exists.<p>-Vault view no longer decrypt files unless "Decrypt all" is clicked.<p>Several stability fixes for the encryption engine. Standard version of Fort is also now freeware. Official explorer extension and support is available for $14.90.<p>Also, there is now community forums available. Enjoy.<p>For more see http://byteptr.com/fort/
======
nvr82
Oh, I'm sorry. I'm not familiar with HN formatting.

~~~
nvr82
Ok somewhat better now.

